
Show HN: Poker in place – online video poker - nbclark
https://pokerinplace.app
======
nbclark
Hey all. Built this over the past couple of weeks as an alternative to more
Zoom calls. It’s built with React and using Firebase for storage and compute
and Twilio for video. Hope y’all enjoy.

